# UPDATED: DIY Nightmare Before Christmas Countdown Sign



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi guys. I updated my blog post on making this countdown sign.








How-to: http://www.halloweenforum.com/blogs/push-eject/2538-nightmare-before-christmas-countdown-clock.html

Cheers,
Charlie


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

So awesome!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog (Aug 24, 2012)

Push Eject said:


> Hi guys. I updated my blog post on making this countdown sign.
> View attachment 504090
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you soooo much! I need to add this to complete my NBC Display!


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks, guys! FunnyFreckled, I hope you do!! Let me know if I left anything out or if something is unclear, okay?


----------



## Rexillo (Sep 18, 2020)

Push Eject said:


> Hi guys. I updated my blog post on making this countdown sign.
> View attachment 504090
> 
> 
> ...


This is incredible!
Also I've reached my conversation limit as a newbie so I'll reply as soon as I can


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I absolutely Love the look! I have a few of the NBC lifesize hanging props so just might add this clock to it. I’m unable for some reason to see your blog however for the how-to. Getting an Oops message. Hopefully fixed soon. I’m guessing you used a grapevine wreath for the clock frame and curious about the rest.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Checked today and still see this message when I click on the url listed for the HowTo for your blog.

“*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
The requested page could not be found.”

Is this because the original post is from 2017 and links are broken?

I was able to find this list of the materials but all else returns oops message:









A Nightmare Before Christmas Countdown Clock


NEW LINK for this post: Push Eject's Nightmare Before Christmas Clock Blog...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

When Halloween Forum was purchased by a management company a couple of years back, many links, photos, and other parts of the site were lost in the transition. Some of the photos were also lost when various photo management companies like Photo Bucket started to charge for storage, and members opted not to buy in. All those photo links were lost.

Here's a link to someone who made the Christmas Countdown Clock that's found all over Pinterest. It's not quite the same, but it might give you ideas on which way to head if you want to make your own.









Halloween Count Down Clock Prop


DISNEYLAND - HAUNTED MANSION HOLIDAY - NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS Countdown Clock This is a tutorial on how to make the Nightmare Bef...




diynmbcprops.blogspot.com





and here is a link to creating an actual working counter if that is one of your goals. I'm sure there are other options, but that's what's so much fun about Google. Search what you're looking for, and then keep looking until you find it. 



Building a mechanical counter


----------



## Push Eject (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow! Yeah, they broke that, didn't they? I'll see if I have my original photos...


----------

